# Sahara Sunset - Malaga



## mssuzan (Jan 24, 2008)

Has anyone stayed here recently?  The last review was in 2005 and I am hoping for some more recent information.


----------



## Cotswolder (Feb 1, 2008)

I own here but have not visited since 2002.
There have been some upgrades to the pool/bar/restaurant areas in recent months.

If there is anything specific you would like to know I can try to find out.

Bruce


----------

